# Seiko 7002 Bezel Help



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

need some help folks ,i have a 7002 diver with a very loose bezel ,anyone here know and can explain how to repair it (or point me to a guide somewhere) ,im sure i remember reading somewhere that it can be repaired with a springbar spring









cheers


----------



## Barryboy (Mar 21, 2006)

pugster said:


> need some help folks ,i have a 7002 diver with a very loose bezel ,anyone here know and can explain how to repair it (or point me to a guide somewhere) ,im sure i remember reading somewhere that it can be repaired with a springbar spring
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi Pug.... Yes, recently done it. Do a search and I'm sure you'll find the thread, but basically......

The bezel levers off (carefully!!!!!!) - I found the small blade of a Swiss Army penknife perfect. Next, go to the kitchen and put your thumb under the tap. When it stops bleeding apply a sticking plaster. Return to your watch.

At about the No.1 position in the watch case is a small hole. In this should be a small sleeve. Remove the sleeve and put a small piece of springbar spring in (I suggest you try a piece about 1/8 or 3/16 of an inch long to start with) and replace the sleeve. This should give you what amounts a sprung 'button'. Refit the bezel using equal pressure all round - you will need strong thumbs for this.

It is likely that you may need to repeat the procedure with a longer or shorter piece of spring if the friction on the bezel is too loose or too tight. Have fun.

Now others have posted up a solution that involves cutting the ball out of the point of a medium Bic, but my 7002-7000 didn't need a ball bearing - the mod above worked just fine. Good luck.

Rob


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

If the 7002 bezel is the same as the 6309 ( I dont know if it is, ive never had a 7002) then the spring bar spring trick is used in the small hole that houses the bic biro ball that provides the 'click' when the ridges of the underside of the bezel move over it...I seem to remember that it uses a circular springy bezel ring though? No too sure, it may also be missing the bezel gasket...

Not very sure am I ?









Sorry...


----------



## andytyc (Sep 9, 2006)

Have a look at this, It may be just what you're looking for: http://thewatchspot.blogspot.com/2007/03/s...-7002-7000.html


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

thanks for the info folks ,just what i needed







,ive never removed a seiko vintage diver bezel before and had visions of springs and all manner of bits and pieces flying everywhere before i had a chance to look how it worked


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

One more thing...I cant remember the ammout of times the little ball would fall off the spring when I was trying to push the bezel on....'Stick' it to the spring top with a dab of thick oil or something else viscous , like liquid soap, very very small dab though...


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

jasonm said:


> something else viscous


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Yes, well, I allmost put a wink smiley after I put that, but I knew someone else would draw attention to it sometime


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I can't understand why it took all day


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

well i got round to looking at this today ,took the bezel off and can see the ball bearing @1 but there is no sleeve or spring, looks like somethings missing to me


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

ok took a look under the loop and there is a sleeve that is flush with the inside,should it be this way or has it broken off, the ball is jammed solid.


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

pugster said:


> ok took a look under the loop and there is a sleeve that is flush with the inside,should it be this way or has it broken off, the ball is jammed solid.


Could be the spring's rusted solid - can you push the ball down (with the point of a compass perhaps?) - if you can then it may be possible to push the ball down a bit & add a dot of oil to lubricate th spring & ball. If it doesn't you'll have to prise the insert out & see what comes out of the hole.

Can I ask if there's a rubber gasket inside the bezel? I have a 7002 with a loose bezel also, it still ratchets positively though so I don't think it's a problem with the ball bearing or spring. It just has a bit of play & feels a bit sloppy - most unlike Seiko - & I'm worrying if there's a gasket missing. I think the ball bearing & spring make the bezel ratchet while the gasket (if there is one) gives the bezel its tightness (maybe tension is a better word?)


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

no gasket in the bezel paul ,the pic shows everything once the bezel was off ,not sure if it should have a plastic or rubber gasket in there ,personally i would have thought plastic (tho im probably wrong) as i would have thought rubber acts with a suction effect, any crap getting in there and it would lock solid, im gonna have to strip this one and put it in the ultrasonic to see if i can free the ball ,i cant push it down or get it out and prodding too much is just going to end up with a pinging sound and one lost bearing never to be found again







,as a last resort i'll file it flat and drill it out and use the bic bearing trick.


----------



## Jonmurgie (Feb 11, 2007)

I pulled the bezel of my 7002 last night as I also get no click when rotating (it just spins freely and smoothly!) and can confirm there is a gasket on the inside of the bezel. Mine is night and tight, just doesn't click and it looks like the spring has rusted solid and is probably beyond repair so mines going back together and remaining a beater for working on cars etc.


----------

